# SMD-IC f.Konstantstromquelle f.SMD-LEDs



## Klaus Coenen (4 Juli 2008)

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SMD-IC, der die beiden NPN-Transistoren für die Konstantstromquelle in sich vereinigt. Es muß ihn geben, ich habe ihn auf einer Schaltung entdeckt, er hatte die Aufschrift "1C", aber ich habe ihn nirgends finden können. In N-Modellbahnwagen ist halt nicht viel Platz. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juli 2008)

Wieviele Beine hat er? Ein Transistor ist es aber nicht?
http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/bauteile/smd/smd_aktiv/1a.html


----------



## Solaris (7 Juli 2008)

Für welchen Strom sollen die Treiber ausgelegt sein?

*BCR402R *LED-Dr. 20mA 18Vs SOT143R 
*BCR401R *LED-Dr. 10mA 18Vs SOT143R


----------



## Klaus Coenen (7 Juli 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wieviele Beine hat er? Ein Transistor ist es aber nicht?
> http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/bauteile/smd/smd_aktiv/1a.html



Es müssen 2 Transistoren drin sein; der IC hat 6 Beine, wohl je 2x B,E,C. Er ist etwas größer als ein SMD-Transistor.
Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Klaus Coenen (7 Juli 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Für welchen Strom sollen die Treiber ausgelegt sein?
> 
> *BCR402R *LED-Dr. 20mA 18Vs SOT143R
> *BCR401R *LED-Dr. 10mA 18Vs SOT143R



Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Einen ähnlichen Treiber habe ich schon probiert, aber der schafft nur 3 LEDs. Ich muß 6-8 LEDs antreiben. Die Schaltung habe ich schon, es werden 2 BC 847 verwendet; auf dem fertigen Bauteil ist aber dieser eine IC, der offenbar die beiden Transistoren enthält aber nur die etwaige Größe von einem Transistor hat.


----------



## Solaris (7 Juli 2008)

Dann der, mit 6 Beine wie gewünscht, macht 1A:


*LT3474EFEPBF*

*mit 2 Transistoren*


----------



## Klaus Coenen (8 Juli 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Dann der, mit 6 Beine wie gewünscht, macht 1A:
> 
> 
> *LT3474EFEPBF*
> ...



Danke, Solaris, das ist er!


----------

